# Software for mac computers



## Eric (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey - 
I'm a pretty tech savy guy - does anyone use those programs for homebuilding on their laptops?  I have a MacBok Pro, I use for almost everything, and wanted a program that would let me input the floorplan, track expenses, and plan projects.


----------



## porchtalk (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Eric, try "Plan3D". I'm pretty sure it can run on a Mac; not sure it will track costs, etc. Because I'm new it won't let me post the url but you can google it.


----------

